# War Among the Stars - Sci Fi Orchestral Music



## Casey Edwards (Aug 30, 2012)

I decided to revamp an old idea that never quite met its potential. I hope you can dig it.

[flash width=540 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F58175328&secret_url=false&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=000000&color=000000[/flash]


----------



## Dracarys (Aug 30, 2012)

Very dynamic, enjoyed this a lot.

Can you break down libraries used for each orchestral section?

The legatos could use some work at 1:25, and brass sounds great, is that VSL?
Also are you using a limiter/compressor on your master? Levels sound pretty high, in a good way.


Thanks!


----------



## Ganvai (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, this track really brings me right back aboard the Enterprise or back to the Deathstar... can't decide where to go 

Good work.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 31, 2012)

Good stuff Casey

Enjoyed listening to it! 


Tanuj.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Aug 31, 2012)

Casalena @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> Very dynamic, enjoyed this a lot.
> 
> Can you break down libraries used for each orchestral section?
> 
> ...



Westgate WW's
CineBrass Bundle
HB Gold
The Trumpet (for a few seconds)
TS1
Spitefire Percussion and Harp
Lass

If you have any specific inquiries about the brass let me know. HB GOLD + CB Bundle is a force to be reckoned with. I'm never without when it comes to brass.




Ganvai @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Yeah, this track really brings me right back aboard the Enterprise or back to the Deathstar... can't decide where to go
> Good work.



Thanks man! Star Wars and Star Trek are obviously huge inspirations on this track.




vibrato @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Good stuff Casey
> Enjoyed listening to it!
> Tanuj.



Thanks, Tanuj!


----------



## AlexanderKostov (Sep 1, 2012)

Really great work man! I enjoyed it alot! Keep up the great work !


----------



## TGV (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice! Lots of drama, great sounding eruptions, and very StarWarsy.


----------



## Lex (Sep 1, 2012)

I liked the part from 0:50 to 2:00 the most.

cheers

alex


----------



## TGV (Sep 1, 2012)

Just a dumb question: are the basses in the "Rite" passage (say around 0:35) a bit boomy? On my headphones they sound fine, but on my monitors the jump out. Do I have to tame them a bit?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for listening guys! :D 

TGV - They sound fine to me on my monitors (I don't ever use headphones when writing or mixing), but that doesn't mean it's a good mix or that there aren't any problems. I can say that I put a High Pass filter on every bus, and usually try to be very conscious of how muddy the lows get. Let me know if you guys hear anything terrible mix-wise. Thanks again.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going to give this a self-bump just in case anyone has some more suggestions.


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 4, 2012)

Beautiful piece! Love it. Comment... right around the 1:33 for some reason, to me, the strings really start to sound synthetic to me. Which surprises me because you mention you use LASS and I almost never think LASS sounds bad, but perhaps because it's a full high section moving quickly? Perhaps something to look at? Am I hearing things wrong?


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 5, 2012)

I think the impact at around 1:30 - 1:50 is very stirring, however I also agree with Rystro that the strings sound bad there. I was also very stirred at 2:20, that was magnificent. My favourite parts are the John Williams brass and woodwind sections nearer the start, it made me nostalgic for the good old days of the 80s adventure soundtracks!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the critique guys. I'll have to take a look at that string part. The programming seems to be bothering everyone. Leave it to me to make LASS sound bad! haha


----------



## Martin K (Sep 5, 2012)

Great track! Enjoyed it a lot 

Martin


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks, Martin. I'm glad!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

germancomponist @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Nice!



Thank you sir. o-[][]-o


----------

